# TD Mutual Funds Automated Savings Plan - Get up to $100 free



## SpendLessEarnMore (Aug 7, 2013)

http://www.tdcanadatrust.com/products-services/banking/accounts/account-services/automate-your-savings.jsp?cm_sp=c000-00-2495

Think I'll drop $400/mth for 3 months and than cancel it after 4 months. 

Going to put it into Money Market mutual fund since it doesn't fluctuate much and seems the safest to put into with near $0 return.

http://www.tdcanadatrust.com/products-services/investing/mutual-funds/prices.jsp


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

*Free money from TD Mutual funds*

Another memer posted about a current offer from TD where you can get upwards of $100 free if you set up a pre-authorized purchase plan.

Anyone considering this offer and could a family of four conceivably get $400? Can infants hold TD Mutual funds accounts?

Not completely "free", plenty of opportunit cost. You need to have a monthly purchase of $400 over 3 months to gettdhe $100.

Total for family of four would be $1600 per month for 3 months = $4800 to get your $400. MMF of course.


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

Note that those who are already doing a PAC can bump up their contributions by as little as $50 or as much as $400 and receive a 25% bonus (max. of $100) after 3 months.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

Sampson said:


> Another memer posted ...


what a great new verb
to "memer" in stock markets means to mumble around trying earnestly to be alert (but never exactly sure to what)
sounds like me to a T


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

Darned keyboard on the iPad. Spelling mistakes abound and too cumbersome to get in and make corrections.


----------



## chantl01 (Mar 17, 2011)

That's exactly my plan. I've set up an appointment to go into my local branch and open the account (all my other investing is at TD DI). Seems like too good a return to pass up.


----------



## Butters (Apr 20, 2012)

So, 400 x 4 months my 1600 bucks. Then cancle, To get 100 free dollars?

Is that 100 taxable? Any of you thinking of doing tfsa?

I made apt tuesday


----------



## Butters (Apr 20, 2012)

So I got my payment coming out last business day of the month, starting in Oct, and he said they would give me the 100 bucks in feb
only 3 months x 400 = 1200
the money market has around .70 mer he said It would cost me upwards to 8 dollars

so... 1200 at the end of december... i guess wait 2 more months for the extra 100 bucks? then close the account (non registered)

took 30 minutes for the appointment, 10 to bike there, 10 back... the guy knew i was in it for just the 3 months, but he was cool

is an hour of your time worth 90 bucks?


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

SheaButters said:


> is an hour of your time worth 90 bucks?


economy of scale. bring the family - slightly longer processing time.


----------



## mobro14 (Aug 27, 2013)

So new investor here, just doing a few trades through my TFSA held at Scotia Itrade. After lengthly reading I've decided to pursue PACs into TD's E series funds.

Does anyone know if i wanted to this asset allocation if I split a $400 PAC 3 ways I qualify for the full bonus cash?
30% TD Canadian Index – e (TDB900)
35% TD US Index – e (TDB902)
35% TD International Index – e (TDB911)


Thanks


----------



## SpendLessEarnMore (Aug 7, 2013)

I did it couple weeks ago. The TD guy said it was his first time doing this promo. Strangely first $400 contribution to mutual fund is starting in Nov. 4. I think he said Feb too was when I would get the $100 but I think I'll leave it in an extra month just to be safe.



SheaButters said:


> So I got my payment coming out last business day of the month, starting in Oct, and he said they would give me the 100 bucks in feb
> only 3 months x 400 = 1200
> the money market has around .70 mer he said It would cost me upwards to 8 dollars
> 
> ...


----------



## Guban (Jul 5, 2011)

Tried to set up the PACs today at a local branch. I was told that I had to set up a new account as my TD direct investing account does not count. I said ok, and wanted to by into a couple of my existing e series funds so that I could just transfer them into my direct investing account. Sorry, those funds didn't qualify. I said ok, and said that I could just by into the money market fund. Sorry, that one doesn't qualify either. I also have a health science fund as my last resort. The TD rep looked a bit unhappy with this as I would have 100% of my account ($400/month) in a sector fund. I left the branch soon thereafter.

Just a warning to those people wanting to get the $100.


----------



## Butters (Apr 20, 2012)

I got it set up with the money market

the guy went through a few questions, i answered them 100% safety (he was in on it with me), money market was the recommended option in his little program "which fund are you?"

and if you didnt notice, the OP listed all the mutual funds http://www.tdcanadatrust.com/products-services/investing/mutual-funds/fund_prices.jsp
There is no DIRECT INVESTING or e-series on there....

its strictly *MUTUAL FUNDS*



TD Canadian Money Market - I 
Fund Code-TDB164 

exists MER of 0.78

all the other mutual funds have higher MER, and lost money in 2008 (around 20% or more)
although the other accounts could be nice

with the 100 dollars, and only 8 dollar fee, you are getting safety and a 7.666% return

I think you had the wrong idea going into the branch... and your TD rep also wasn't very smart

Money market is on the list.


----------



## tiffbou2 (Jul 4, 2013)

I opened a Comfort portfolio RRSP through the branch with auto withdrawals of $500/month to get the free money. I plan to convert it to e-series once the 90 day holding period is over. I hope this was wise and that it won't be a hassle to convert.


----------



## Westerncanada (Nov 11, 2013)

mobro14 said:


> So new investor here, just doing a few trades through my TFSA held at Scotia Itrade. After lengthly reading I've decided to pursue PACs into TD's E series funds.
> 
> Does anyone know if i wanted to this asset allocation if I split a $400 PAC 3 ways I qualify for the full bonus cash?
> 30% TD Canadian Index – e (TDB900)
> ...




Good Morning

I had a long discussion with a TD financial adviser as I wanted to setup the PPP (pre-Autho Purchase plan) to get the $100 Bonus but wanted to continue to purchase e-Series funds as i do now.. long and short, he said its not possible as they can only setup pre-auth for TD Managed (at branch level) funds.. although he could potentially PPP the Funds out he could not automatically purchase e-series as they are not allowed to deal with them whatsoever. 

The downside here.. is that even with the bonus dollars if you are purchasing there funds you will have the 2-2.5% MER vs TD E-Series 0.33- 0.5% MER.. Depending on your financial position this may not make sense as it didnt for me when I looked at the numbers. 


Cheers,


----------



## chantl01 (Mar 17, 2011)

Westerncanada said:


> The downside here.. is that even with the bonus dollars if you are purchasing there funds you will have the 2-2.5% MER vs TD E-Series 0.33- 0.5% MER.. Depending on your financial position this may not make sense as it didnt for me when I looked at the numbers.
> Cheers,


Actually, that's not entirely accurate. You can invest into any TD mutual funds, which includes their index funds. They have a much lower MER - not a whole lot higher than the e-series funds - and you only have to hold them long enough to qualify for the $100 promotion. 

So I set up the PPP for $100 per month into each of the TD Canadian Bond Index (MER 0.83%), the TD Canadian (Equity) Index (MER 0.89%), the TD U.S. (Equity) Index (MER 0.55%) and the TD International Index (MER 1.38%). Actually, those MERs are quoted as of June 30, 2013 and I believe when I received my printout from TD with the details of my investments at least a couple of them had dropped their MERs by a few points. I think it's worthwhile for the purposes of this promotion. Once I receive the bonus, I intend to transfer all my holdings into my TD Waterhouse Discount Brokerage account, where I can then sell these and buy e-series funds.


----------



## Butters (Apr 20, 2012)

Got my statement 1200.38 woo hoo .38 cents, I'm going to the Canada Store (by foot) Good job Canada Money Market

Just waited 18 minutes but got through and canceled my contribution... now wheres my free 100 bucks! I think we gotta wait until Feb to pull out the funds, and collect the 100 in march, but i forgot the exact details... ill probably end up letting it sit until april

Haha


----------



## Koala (Jan 27, 2012)

Has anyone received the bonus yet? I don't remember the specific details.


----------



## chantl01 (Mar 17, 2011)

Koala said:


> Has anyone received the bonus yet? I don't remember the specific details.


Apparently TD has just released an updated bonus payout schedule as follows:

UPDATED Bonus Payment Dates:

Monday, January 20, 2014 if first PPP contribution was made in September
Thursday, February 20, 2014 if first PPP contribution was made in October
Thursday, March 20, 2014 if first PPP contribution was made in November
Monday, April 21, 2014 if first PPP contribution was made in December

I'll be looking for my bonus payment this Thursday.


----------



## Koala (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## the_apprentice (Jan 31, 2013)

The $100 has been deposited into my RRSP's. Thanks TD!


----------



## chantl01 (Mar 17, 2011)

My $100 showed up today courtesy of TD also. Plus my original investment has already increased nearly $100. 12.5% gain in four months, not bad. If only I could do that well in all my accounts.


----------



## lb71 (Apr 3, 2009)

I have been doing 2x$200 per month since October, and I only got $50 deposited on the 20th. I have done a full $400 each month, including October. Should I be calling in? Did the two transactions per month affect the bonus?


----------



## stanimal (Aug 20, 2013)

lb71 said:


> I have been doing 2x$200 per month since October, and I only got $50 deposited on the 20th. I have done a full $400 each month, including October. Should I be calling in? Did the two transactions per month affect the bonus?


Were both $200 PPP new? If you already had an existing $200 per month PPP set up before the promotion, then that amount would not have been eligible for the bonus.


----------



## lb71 (Apr 3, 2009)

Yes, the full $400 was new.


----------



## lb71 (Apr 3, 2009)

So I finally got around to calling in about why I only got $50 instead of $100. I had set up my PPP to withdrawal $200 on the 15th and the 31st. Worked fine in October. But November has no 31st, so it pushed the withdrawal to December. This made it look like I had dropped my PPP. It happened to a few people. They will credit me the extra $50 in the next cycle. 

If you did something similar, check your statements to ensure you received the proper credit.


----------

